# Sexing P. Regalis



## MrFiddles (Aug 2, 2011)

Any help appreciated. 

http://imageshack.us/f/15/20120311193639.jpg/


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't tell you the sex, but I can tell you that's not a P. regalis!


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Thought _P.regalis_ had a while band across the underside of their abdomen??? :hmm:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Ben.M said:


> Thought _P.regalis_ had a while band across the underside of their abdomen??? :hmm:


They do, and they also have yellow front legs. That's a P. formosa I think.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> They do, and they also have yellow front legs. That's a P. formosa I think.


I was thinking _formosa_ or _ornata _but I am a complete novice at identifying T's so don't take my word for it.


----------



## MrFiddles (Aug 2, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I can't tell you the sex, but I can tell you that's not a P. regalis!


really? it was sold to me as an indian ornamental...

this is here from the front...

Imageshack - ornamental.jpg


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

From the leg patterning I am pretty sure it's a Salem ornamental, P. formosa. You can't mistake regalis because as BenM said, they have bright yellow marking on the front legs and a broad white band across the underneath of the abdomen


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

have a look at this ID chart, the text is in Danish but you get the idea.

FugleedderkoppeBlog: Poecilotheria Simon, 1885. Billedenøgle med udgangspunkt i ventrale benmønstre.


----------



## MrFiddles (Aug 2, 2011)

well, that's that then. i did wonder as to the white 1st legs, not yellow, but i'm new to this species and as such, not too experienced.

no clues on sex though, anyone?



garlicpickle said:


> have a look at this ID chart, the text is in Danish but you get the idea.
> 
> FugleedderkoppeBlog: Poecilotheria Simon, 1885. Billedenøgle med udgangspunkt i ventrale benmønstre.


yes, that is very helpful, thanks!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> I can't tell you the sex, but I can tell you that's not a P. regalis!


 

took the words out of my fingers then Lisa lol

Striata maybe  

I would say male but not going by the vent  just an idea is all

it looks only about 2" right ??


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree, 100% not a regalis, they do have a really distinctive white stripe. heres some pics that will help


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

forgot to add need better pics but i'd say Formosa.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

it's pederseni


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

and if you dont believe me check out the L4 and R4 femur


----------



## MrFiddles (Aug 2, 2011)

ok, i think i got this settled. it's an ornata. male too.

http://tarantulas.tropica.ru/files/images/poecilotheria_ornata_juveniles_difference_phalagorn.jpg


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

your spider is not an ornata , not unless youve bleached it and set to with a black marker pen!

it IS a pederseni, i'm not guessing, i'm telling you what it is


----------



## MrFiddles (Aug 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> your spider is not an ornata , not unless youve bleached it and set to with a black marker pen!
> 
> it IS a pederseni, i'm not guessing, i'm telling you what it is


ok, cheers.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

I would agree with Steve, the black triangle marking on the ventral surface of the femur of leg IV is a dead give away.


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

+ it looks female
you can see a slight white line on the ventral shot 
but.....cant be 100% sure :bash:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lawnmower599 said:


> + it looks female
> you can see a slight white line on the ventral shot
> but.....cant be 100% sure :bash:


Ventral is never 100% anyway and a moult should be used to determine sex 100%


----------

